# Plastic Thunderhawk, nids, blood angels,



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

I was in my local GW and i was asking one of the store members what was coming soon. After much persistence I managed to get some information out of him. He said That there would be a new plastic thunderhawk, and a new Tyranids codex and Blood Angels codex next year. Thislikely coincides with the new Space Hulk release. Whether he was just lying to get me out of his face I can't tell but it seems promising...


----------



## pentekont (May 3, 2009)

Nice... I would love to have a new Tau Codex next year as the current one is from 2005...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

pentekont said:


> Nice... I would love to have a new Tau Codex next year as the current one is from 2005...


Ahem? Dark Eldar/Inquistion/Necrons need one far more than the tau do. Atleast their codex still works quite well in conjunction with the current rules.

Plastic Thunderhawk? Honestly I don't believe that a shirt would have the insider knowledge to confirm something like that.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Thunder hawk is a lie. Gw has been saying it will be released for years. The blood Angels and nids are already posted about how ever and are true.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

No way could he know bout the thunderhawk thats just bs ive heard those rumours run around for years and still nothing . Id say he was trying to get you out of his face for that one . Heard bout BA and nids a while ago tho .


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing about DE? The Inquisition? The Necrons?
This is ridiculous. GW should stop putting their codex's back, I don't play any of 'em but it's getting annoying.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

lets be serious guys, its all ready been said that DE and Necrons are on way, Tyranids don't believe, not yet anyway. BA would be nice being a marine player and i'm sure i've heard the plastic thunderhawk rumour a few threads before!! but omg would be awesome!!  and would use my life's savings to own at least 3


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I personally believe that if they were to make a Thunderhawk it be kept hidden and put into a "Sneaky Box" or similar just like Space Hulk was
New BA should show up but I think oher codexes should be updated first


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dont dismiss the Thunderhawk too quickly, Sales of apocalypse super heavies has so far been very successful and for that momentum to continue they will need to release what people want,plus flyers are the logical step for 40k evolution and expansion.
Plus the hard work has already been done for them, they would simply scan the FW kit as a base and CAD it it up and Roberts your dads brother.


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

Jervis Johnson did say at a recent games day that were making models that would dwarf the super-heavies. Fishy...


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, according to the retail seminar at Games Day Chicago, if a FW kit receives enough love and slavering adoration (and, most importantly, sales), it'll make the jump to standard range.

So a plastic Thunderhawk is a possibility- but extremely unlikely in the immediate future.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Something to lend some credibility to the Thunder hawk rumor is that GW has stated that the Sky Shield landing pad will hold one. That plus I also heard at GD Chicago that there are plans for more Imperial and non-Imperial flyers after the success of the Valkyrie earlier this year. Just most likely going to have be patient


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be too surprised with the BA getting a new dex in Q2 2010 falling in the Shadow of Space hulk. Poor Poor DE


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

darktide said:


> Something to lend some credibility to the Thunder hawk rumor is that GW has stated that the Sky Shield landing pad will hold one. That plus I also heard at GD Chicago that there are plans for more Imperial and non-Imperial flyers after the success of the Valkyrie earlier this year. Just most likely going to have be patient


All sounds good to me - just so long as Eldar get a Nightwing in plastic


----------



## PooHand (Mar 27, 2009)

*on the new BA codex*

i dont really have anything new to add but i was in a uk GW yesterday talking about Space hulk and the new space wolves and a reliable staff member (he's never lied to me before and what he's said has always come to be the case) slipped up and said he wasnt going to collect the wolves cos a proper BA codex is coming out next year. I tried to push him for a quarter it was coming out in but he realised what he'd said and all he added was expect it before the uk school summer holidays (late july for those not in the uk).

Also it makes sense as the pdf is pathetic compared to the other SM full codices and they could rework it relatively easily compared to a complete re-write of an army for a brand new codex, eg crons or tau.

Again sorry it's not really new information but it adds to others that have been saying it may be Q2.

take care and have fun guys. :grin:


----------

